# Your partner doesn't want sex till marriage...



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Assume you've just started dating someone and they seem really amazing so far. Recently they've expressed to you that they are adamant in waiting until marriage to have sex.

Would you be able to wait with them? Or would you leave?

(This includes any kind of mutual masturbation, oral sex, anal, etc. btw)


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I would be fine with it. But if she said no cuddles until marriage, that's another story.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

No. I don't plan on ever engaging in marriage, so waiting to have sex till then would mean never having sex. Which I'd actually like. The "getting married" part is what I'd have an issue with.


----------



## life01 (Feb 20, 2013)

no i wouldnt leave if i loved her and i hope she wouldn't leave me if things were reversed e.g fell ill and couldnt have sex, but maybe a registry office marriage asap


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

no way, that's like blackmail.


----------



## HitGirl (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm agnostic, so marriage doesn't mean much to me, but since sex doesn't either, I'd probably stay if it were the right guy. 

But overall, I don't get it. Don't most married couples stop having sex anyway?


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

I'd leave.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

SilentLuke said:


> no way, that's like blackmail.


not necessarily. Sex can be an important part of the relationship depending on people's mindsets. When there's good intentions, then its a compatibility issue and not as conniving as blackmail

if I REALLY cared about them and I'd never meet anyone like them again, then maybe (depends how little physical contact that includes too). Also if it was at a time when i was anxious and uncomfortable with sex i'd be more open to it

tricky situation either way


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

No, and not because of the no sex but because it means that to them love and commitment require a piece of paper to be signed.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

Ape in space said:


> I would be fine with it. But if she said no cuddles until marriage, that's another story.


word.


----------



## lanzman (Jun 14, 2004)

What if you find your completely sexually incompatible after marriage? Then what? I would think you would at least want to discuss your wants, needs, and desires before marriage.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm not into religious types. But even religious types usually have sex before marriage, right? Where do you find such people? Do they even exist? It's something I only read about on the internet.


----------



## DreamerInSlumberland (Mar 6, 2013)

I couldn't do it, because I believe marriage is a religious ceremony. I don't see the point in getting married. And if I did believe in marriage, I still wouldn't stay, because some people don't have sex chemistry. If you lack it, it can kill a relationship.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

Sex I feel is an intimate part of a relationship. I don't see myself ever marrying someone without having had sex with them at least once. 

Though I'm a hypocrite. If I really loved the girl with all my heart and she wanted to hold off on sex, I probably would for her. However, I would disagree with her position.


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

komorikun said:


> I'm not into religious types. But even religious types usually have sex before marriage, right? Where do you find such people? * Do they even exist?* It's something I only read about on the internet.


One of my best guy friends swore to stay a virgin until marriage. He's a relatively good looking guy, no ****, a people person, and he generally doesn't have much of a problem attracting females.

Thing is though, he's probably going to be a virgin his whole life, heh. With how things have been going for him, it doesn't seem like any females are willing to put up with the no sex thing long enough for him to marry them haha.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Noooo


----------



## Levibebop (Feb 15, 2013)

Unless she's amazing and perfect to me, I'd probably leave.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

No. 

But I doubt I woudnt get some anyways.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Only if it was a space clown.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Eh, I doubt it. If they're one of those types, we probably wouldn't get along for other reasons, anyway.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I don't mind.


----------



## GameOverMan (Mar 11, 2013)

I would cause I don't even believe in marriage, I think its outdated. Especially living in an area with millions of people, too much temptation...you can't even fully trust anyone in a metropolis of drugs and hedonism.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

No. I can respect their values even if I don't agree with them. I might cheat on them though.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

I wouldnt make a habit of dating a religious/prudish person... or the hedonistic... there's an oxymoron for you...

I give it a week to allow any intimacy to progress. no sparks, I guess all I get's a friend in a best case scenario..


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

That would be a good thing since I plan on waiting too. When I meet the right woman I want to make sure she is the right woman. I want to wait to make love till her and I both know that we both love each other. That way when we do make love it would be because we love each other and not because of lust.


----------



## heysam (Jan 14, 2013)

that would suck.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

ahahahahahaahahahah...ahahahahhhaha....AHAHAHHAAHHHAHAHHA...

NO.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

lanzman said:


> What if you find your completely sexually incompatible after marriage? Then what? I would think you would at least want to discuss your wants, needs, and desires before marriage.


There is no such thing as "sexual incompatibility" - most of that can be discussed before proceeding with any activity. The rest is practice wink wink.

As for the main question of the thread. NO, I would not leave. That means that it's old school gettin' to know her before any hanky panky. No soul tying until you put a RING on it!


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Umm....yeah....sexual incompatibility exists. I find it incredulous that someone could deny it's existence. Please google to find articles written by psychologists and papers in respected journals to verify. [Insert eye roll here]

I would very much be turned off by this idea to the point that I know the relationship wouldn't work. If both people are into that idea, more power to them but I know I would want to know if the chemistry and spark and COMPATIBILITY is there before committing to marriage.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

You can discuss and practice all you want but some things never change. low sex drive, bad kissing, premature ejaculation, stingy with oral sex, moves too fast or in a weird way, likes positions you don't like or vice versa, etc.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

komorikun said:


> You can discuss and practice all you want but some things never change. low sex drive, bad kissing, premature ejaculation, stingy with oral sex, moves too fast or in a weird way, likes positions you don't like or vice versa, etc.


Exactly. Excellent points. I once was involved with someone that had premature ejaculation and it was incredibly dissatisfying and frustrating.

It is imperative to know these things before committing to marriage.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Barette said:


> No. I don't plan on ever engaging in marriage, so waiting to have sex till then would mean never having sex. Which I'd actually like. The "getting married" part is what I'd have an issue with.


so much this


----------



## scriabin221 (Nov 16, 2008)

I wouldn't date someone like that, but it's not about the sex. I could definitely have a sexless relationship. It's about the religiosity of the situation. I don't even think anyone like that would even consider dating me in the first place, anyway.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

Can we cuddle? I'd rather cuddle anyway.

I'm not the kind of person that would get into a relationship with a random guy. If it were to ever get that far, I would have gotten to know him and developed some form of trust, so I would be attracted to him on more than just a sexual level. Although I think sexual attraction is also important. But if he decided he did not want to have sex until we were married, I would respect that, even if I wanted to. So no, I wouldn't leave.

However, I would wonder why he wants that. For religious purposes, I get it, but I don't know if I'd date someone with that kind of mindset, for various reasons I won't get in to. If it isn't for religious purposes, I would wonder why a piece of signed paper would define the parameters of the relationship. I think sex is important to a progressing relationship. For myself, I know I wouldn't go that far unless I was certain I was in love with the person and had a great deal of trust in them. You shouldn't have to wait until a certain time, it should be when you're ready. I feel like sex should bring couples closer to each other, it's bonding on an emotional and chemical level. Why wait until you've got a ring on your finger?

I speak of this from the ideal situation in my mind I guess, since the only experience I have with sex is pain (in all senses of the word). I don't even remember that situation because I've tried really hard to block it from my memory, I just know it didn't go the way I expected it to at all. I was stupid and let my guard down, and fell for too many lies, something I will never allow myself to go through again. Even so, this is the ideal I've always had, and it's what I'm going to stick with.


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

I'd leave. I don't want to get married at any point in my life, so I definitely wouldn't enter a monogamous sexless partnership intended for life. The fact that I've only just started dating them makes the decision even easier.


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

That sounds horrifying.


----------



## andoru (Mar 9, 2013)

I personally don't care that much for sex. It is important to me and I get in the mood for it, but there are other fun things to do in a relationship. And as somebody already said before, no cuddles, no go! =D

So I'd say no, though I'd rather not get married unless that person really wants it and I care a lot about them. I personally wouldn't really date a religious person, but again, depends on how they are.
If this isn't for religious intent then I'd be a bit wary, as this might be a sign of that individual feeling needy or getting easily jealous. Probably marriage would mean like some sort of chastity, when it doesn't really succeed much at that.


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

It depends, but seeing how most marriages just end in divorce anyway, I can't see myself staying unless she was really special.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I'd be relieved.


----------



## 9mm (Feb 12, 2013)

Don't care about marriage and don't care about sex.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I don't want sex, so I would absolutely have no problem with it.


----------



## soulless (Dec 18, 2010)

Dreday said:


> It depends, but seeing how most marriages just end in divorce anyway, I can't see myself staying unless she was really special.


Thinking like that is gonna make sure the marriage doesn't work.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Sounds like a divorce just waiting to happen, ill pass.


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

komorikun said:


> You can discuss and practice all you want but some things never change. low sex drive, bad kissing, premature ejaculation, stingy with oral sex, moves too fast or in a weird way, likes positions you don't like or vice versa, etc.





WineKitty said:


> Exactly. Excellent points. I once was involved with someone that had premature ejaculation and it was incredibly dissatisfying and frustrating.
> 
> It is imperative to know these things before committing to marriage.


Are you talking about sexual compatibility or people who are bad at sex? If you are really into each other, then how can the sex be that bad?


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

if i somehow passionately liked a person with such views, i'd probably stay with her.

1. i don't believe in marriage, so i don't care if i get married and divorced anyway
2. its not that hard to deal with the no-sex thing with really a neat girl, or if it is hard, i'd do it anyway. i did that for 3 months in my current relationship, so it'd just be more of the same
3. i'll do anything if i'm promised sex at some stage, even if its way in the future. i'm a stupid man and women have the power to confuse me easily


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

Almost certainly not but it really depends on how I felt about the person in question. However, I realise how infatuation can blind someone from reality so I would have to be convinced I loved them for me to consider this matter.


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)




----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

I don't believe in marriage and couldn't be with someone religious. But if I had a partner who just didn't want to have sex for a few years, I'd wait.


----------



## VoltusFive (Jun 19, 2013)

Levibebop said:


> Unless she's amazing and perfect to me, I'd probably leave.


:idea Good idea:yes


----------



## Meulin (Jun 28, 2013)

No, I don't see the point. Physical intimacy is important for me in a relationship.


----------



## MoniqueS (Feb 21, 2011)

I would leave because I don't want to get married. Clearly it wouldn't be a compatible match.


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

No -- for three reasons:

If she is religious, chances are that she is not intellectually/philosophically on my level.

If she won't give it up, I know I would cheat if the oppurtunity came up, so why enter a contract that says I have to be celibate?

Third, how would I know if we work together sexually unless I have hit already? If I enter a marriage just to find out she is prudish and cold, then now there are legal implications if I want to actually enjoy my life...


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

my partner doesnt want sex until marriage? 

shes not my partner.


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

meh, im on a 20 year dry spell, whats a few more years gon do?
I dont plan on getting married though..


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

If we pace it right, I wouldn't have a problem with it. I much prefer we try to wait anyways.


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

I would get her to marry me, have sex, then divorce her if it wasn't any good.


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

If I have to be truthful ... I would probably end up leaving eventually. I am in university ....so for me personally, if I have to wait until marriage to have sex... that would be at least 5 years.

I have to answer honestly. ...if I really like the girl ...am really into her ..then it would get increasingly frustrating for me. I am sorry but I cannot answer this thread pretending to be something I am not.

I will say this though. I would not date a woman that I would not marry.
It took my girlfriend and me all of 4 months and a lot of chemistry to realize that... we just couldn't go on with this false-pretence. Are hypocrites for having sex out of wed-lock ... probably. Life is complicated.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Sin said:


> sex seems to be the most important thing on this forum....


I seem to be the only person on here who feels awkward when people go on about it.. :|


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

That's usually with girls who don't want to get pregnant or really religious...

I wouldn't want to date someone really super religious like that.

I am gay though...

I can live without sex.

Although I would wonder if anything is wrong...or if something is up...

I would be a little suspicious and I would get paranoid.

Especially if it was with a gay guy, where with a guy it is unlikely to want to wait...

I mean what if he's just using me for something...and avoiding doing stuff with me and is actually cheating on me...

I don't know..

But normally I would know this soon and if the person is genuine than I would stay

Sex is not important


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I don't plan on getting married so


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Sin said:


> sex seems to be the most important thing on this forum....


Because sex is a 100% cure for SA duh :roll



ItsEasierToRun said:


> I seem to be the only person on here who feels awkward when people go on about it.. :|


Really? This forum changed that. Instead of being awkward it's just

God damn it not this bull**** again. :doh


----------



## Lazercarp1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I would definitely leave her. I've been out with a girl before that I didn't sleep with because she had a sex phobia but that was a legitimate excuse. Denying the other person sex for no good reason is just extremely selfish imo.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I don't want to get married, so they would have to wait for a very long time.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I could live without it tbh. People say that sex starts to become less and less frequent after marriage anyway. :lol


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

I'd stay if I was really serious about the relationship.


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

If I loved him I would stay but make it my mission to convince him otherwise.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I wouldn't mind. *shrugs* sounds like a good deal anyway.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I'd definitely wait. I'm not so desperate for sex that I'd be willing to give up the companionship of a person I like and get on well with over lack of that.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

River In The Mountain said:


> If I loved him I would stay but make it my mission to convince him otherwise.


I like this answer. :lol


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

I wouldn't care. Sex is not important to me, anyway. I can think of a million more fulfilling things to do with my time. I definitely wouldn't leave someone simply because they wanted to wait for marriage. That would actually be a plus for me, being an asexual with a very low sex drive. It would take the pressure off of me in terms of feeling like I have to rush into sleeping with someone to sustain the relationship. However, I don't see myself ever being someone's wife, so we'd probably never get it on. If anything, my partner would probably end up leaving _me _before I even considered leaving him.


----------



## Lazercarp1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I wouldn't care about the actual lack of sex it's the whole power trip-ness of it all tbh.


----------



## Puppet Master (Jan 1, 2012)

I'd leave I'm not a religious person and chances are someone who felt that way would be and I have enough issues with the Christian religion that is so big in the U.S. without dealing with a hardcore religious type.


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

No. The reason being is that I'd be worried that he'd be super religious or really conservative if he wanted to wait until marriage. The lack of sex part wouldn't bother me that much.


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

Lazercarp1 said:


> I would definitely leave her. I've been out with a girl before that I didn't sleep with because she had a sex phobia but that was a legitimate excuse. Denying the other person sex for no good reason is just extremely selfish imo.


Are you sure that excuse was legitimate? She could have got counselling or something if she was afraid of sex.


----------



## Lazercarp1 (Jul 2, 2013)

AmandaMarie87 said:


> Are you sure that excuse was legitimate? She could have got counselling or something if she was afraid of sex.


She had counselling, just like I've had counselling and it didn't cure my SA. If sex reminds you of a really, really traumatic event, then there's a good chance no amount of counselling will cure it.

But yeah it was definitely real.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Unless I found someone I was sexually attracted to (which seems unlikely I lean towards asexuality on the whole spectrum, not completely but still) I'd rather date an asexual person so they wouldn't feel bad and they'd also understand more, most people who aren't asexual don't get it (because there's not a lot of exposure on asexual/demisexual etc people), or maybe talk to them about having an open relationship sexually. Ideally I'd find someone I was romantically and sexually attracted to for convenience and the other perks, but you can't control these things. :stu

I don't agree with withholding sex for power reasons, unless it's part of some kind of kink of course.


----------



## Lazercarp1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Unless I found someone I was sexually attracted to (which seems unlikely I lean towards asexuality on the whole spectrum, not completely but still) I'd rather date an asexual person so they wouldn't feel bad and they'd also understand more, most people who aren't asexual don't get it (because there's not a lot of exposure on asexual/demisexual etc people), or maybe talk to them about having an open relationship sexually. Ideally I'd find someone I was romantically and sexually attracted to for convenience and the other perks, but you can't control these things. :stu
> 
> I don't agree with withholding sex for power reasons, unless it's part of some kind of kink of course.


no some people do have a legitimate excuse and that's cool. just withholding sex until marriage that I'm opposed to not withholding it in general!


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

I've been in that situation. Amazing woman, devout Christian who wanted to wait. We would kiss and fondle but that's it.

It would have been years before we could be married. I was divorced man. If you've been married and are accustomed to sex on a regular basis it's impossible to return to celibacy. At least, that's the story I tell myself. So, I would secretly have sex with my ex-gf, with whom I had a friends with benefits type relationship. It didn't feel like cheating because it was just a FWB relationship to meet my biological needs. 

The funny thing is, I was virgin for the first 24 years of my life but now I think I would go crazy if I had to be celibate for even a single year.

It's not something I'm proud of but I think waiting is good when you're young. But after a certain age, it makes no sense.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

If he would not want it after marriage either he would be my perfect match :teeth


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Yes, because I don't plan on getting married. I'd be fine with waiting until he's ready, though.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm never getting married, so of course that would be a problem. I don't care what her reason is, but even if she looked like Sara Fletcher, I'd drop her faster than a wide receiver with butterfingers.


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

Honestly im on the fence about it. Id think that if i really loved him as a person i wouldn't care but at the same time Id want to since i would love him. Who knows. But in this day and age no guy is willing to keep his willie in his pants. I would assume he is cheating if he said that before i assume hes being honest. I have never met a guy who would honestly feel that way. Now that i think about it seeing as id assume hes cheating hence the lack of sex then id leave him. I sound like a douche but i suppose I have yet to meet a guy who doesnt think sex is what they are born to achieve.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I really don't think Id stay.. Never having a full relationship until Im stuck with them legally? Eh.. no thanks.


----------



## Donkeybutt (May 3, 2013)

I wouldn't mind at all. I'm that kind of person anyways, so we'd both be satisfied since I feel that if the person truly cares about you and respects you, then they should be willing to wait. I don't understand why some people make it seem like sex is the best thing that you can do in a relationship when there are much better things. As if cuddling isn't enough . Not that I would want to be in a relationship, but let's say I was, that's my opinion on the matter.


----------



## TheDarkGuardian (Jun 1, 2013)

IMagine if you got married to someone and you hadn't had sex yet but when you finally did, your spouse pulled down their pants to reveal the genetalia that you are not attracted to....


----------



## Mochyn (Jan 6, 2014)

TheDarkGuardian said:


> IMagine if you got married to someone and you hadn't had sex yet but when you finally did, your spouse pulled down their pants to reveal the genetalia that you are not attracted to....


What kind of genitalia is attractive?? It all looks like minced octopus to me :lol

Waiting wouldn't bother me, the idea of getting married now that's a little scary. Plus I don't look good in white


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

I'd probably have got bored and peaced the **** out of there before we even had that conversation. I like to have sex very early on when I start seeing someone. If they wanted to wait a few months, let alone until marriage, we obviously have ludicrously incompatible perspectives on sex and things aren't going to work out regardless.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

Tough one. In theory, if she was otherwise perfect, I think I'd maintain the relationship. I mean, it's not like I'd be able to have sex with anyone if I wasn't with her anyway. It would be far from ideal though and I don't know how long I'd be able to put up with it in reality.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Donkeybutt said:


> I wouldn't mind at all. I'm that kind of person anyways, so we'd both be satisfied since I feel that if the person truly cares about you and respects you, then they should be willing to wait. I don't understand why some people make it seem like sex is the best thing that you can do in a relationship when there are much better things. As if cuddling isn't enough . Not that I would want to be in a relationship, but let's say I was, that's my opinion on the matter.


Thank you for an excellent posting. You read my mind.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Though I want to be in a relationship, that's the difference.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

Definitely not

call it shallow or whatever, I dont give a ****. No pun intended by the way lol


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

I can't believe the results of the poll. No sex = no relationship to me.

I don't understand this concept of waiting for marriage when you're not doing it for religious purposes.


----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)

Overtime there would probably be a lack of intimacy. It's very good to wait to over a certain length of time, and sex isn't all that crucial to me. But waiting until marriage is more of a religious ideal.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

I'd be okay with no sex ever.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Mr Bacon said:


> I can't believe the results of the poll. No sex = no relationship to me.
> 
> I don't understand this concept of waiting for marriage when you're not doing it for religious purposes.


It would eliminate the risk of children, first of all.

Second, the whole thing about "compatibility" can be discussed prior to marriage anyway. That's part of the relationship. Yeah, I would think sex would come up in conversation between a couple prior to marriage.

From some of the posts I read in here, it's like "no sex, no discussion, be a total prude" before marriage, and then "Bingo, bango, take your clothes off, discuss, what have we done?, can I divorce you, you fraud? Put your clothes back on!" after marriage. :spit


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

Marriage is a dead institution now and far too dangerous for males since that stupid hate movement made women professional victims. Don't ever get married, men. Far too dangerous.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> It would eliminate the risk of children, first of all.
> 
> Second, the whole thing about "compatibility" can be discussed prior to marriage anyway. That's part of the relationship. Yeah, I would think sex would come up in conversation between a couple prior to marriage.
> 
> From some of the posts I read in here, it's like "no sex, no discussion, be a total prude" before marriage, and then "Bingo, bango, take your clothes off, discuss, what have we done?, can I divorce you, you fraud? Put your clothes back on!" after marriage. :spit


Using birth control, vasectomies and abortion also eliminates the risk of children. Having a child shouldn't be made a punishment to women who have sex. Children should be thought out ahead of time and parenting planned.

Compatibility cannot simply be discussed by two virgins as one of the way of knowing what you like is experimenting, which by the time you enter into a marriage, you are stuck with that person. If you happen to be incompatible at that point, then the marriage isn't gonna work and is most likely gonna end up like 50% of marriages, a divorce.

It would be even worse to marry someone you have not tried living together with. Yet another thing you cannot simply discuss before hand to see if it is going to work out or not, you will only know by living together to figure out if you can possibly tolerate being in the same house, same bed, together for the rest of your lives.


----------



## Nathan18 (Sep 15, 2009)

Definitely. There is no way that I'm getting married. I would leave if she didn't want to have sex. Although, this seems to be a religious thing. I wouldn't be dating someone that is heavily religious.


----------



## mind0vermatter (Jan 29, 2014)

No offense. But IMHO, it's BS. But if you believe you can know your compatibility with someone without sex then, you are with the right girl.
Not sure how soon you'll be able to marry her if it happens how long will it take 1? 2years? Can you wait?


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

No. It's not even that I'd care about the sex that much, it's that I can't think of a single good reason to wait. So I imagine whatever crazy, irrational reason he had for waiting would be the reason that relationship couldn't work out, rather than the sex thing.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

What no try before you buy crazy 
Q: if you waited and physically the relationship was no good would there be a refund ?


----------

